# what other web sites do people find good



## coleen (22 Jun 2009)

aam is a very good site and I get lots of very useful information from it. I was just wondering what other web sites do people find invaluable and for what kinds of information. I find tripadvisor full of good info if you are trying to organise a trip . I am sure other people have other ones they use and I would like to hear about them


----------



## brodiebabe (22 Jun 2009)

www.boards.ie  - For just about anything......

www.rollercoaster.ie - For all things family, baby, etc.

www.bookmooch.com for swapping books


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Jun 2009)

Something that I cobbled together since joining AAM:

*General Interest*

quizstop.com/askread2.htm = Reading Speed Test

uk.pricerunner.com/ = price comparisons in uk only



*Holidays etc.*

  (compares flights and hotels)

www.hotelscomparison.com

[broken link removed] (compares cheap flights across sites)

http://www.traveljungle.co.uk/ (compares cheap flights across sites)

[broken link removed] (compares flights outside Europe)

www.talkingcities.co.uk

[broken link removed] = house swap holiday site

www.vrbo.com/ = vacation rental by owners

www.opodo.co.uk = flight comparisons

www.skyscanner.net/ = flight comparisons

www.expedia.co.uk = flight checker etc.

www.fly2thesun.com/ = last minute deals

www.camping-ireland.ie/

http://www.toandfromtheairport.com/index.html = info re. travel by car, bus, train to/from airports

[broken link removed] = transport within London (all types)

[broken link removed] = explore destination before travelling (a few different spots)

[broken link removed] = sleeping in airports site 

2 sites for seating arrangements on aeroplanes
www.seatguru.com/home.shtml




*Homes and Gardens*
[broken link removed]



www.futureforests.net/

Technikdirect.de = German website for household items

www.meteor-online.com/ = Wholesale electrical equipment in Northern Ireland

www.washerhelp.co.uk/ = helpful website for washing machine reviews/repairs/queries

www.wm1.com/ = Washing machine repair self help guide

www.sedbuk.com/ = Boiler efficiency database 

[broken link removed] = general appliance repair

www.iaosb.com/ = Irish Association of Self Builders

www.paintquality.co.uk/ = info/advice on paint

[broken link removed] = option on flat roof

www.kevinboone.com/sanding.html = hints on sanding and varnishing floorboards

interiordec.about.com/od/kitchenplanning/ = interior decor site

www.kitchenremodelideas.com/

www.doityourself.com/

www.mastercare.ie/ = spare parts

[broken link removed] (on-line spare parts)

www.houseandhome.ie/

[broken link removed] = interior design tips

*Revenue car value calculator*

https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculator


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

Nice one Sue Ellen - useful list!


----------



## pansyflower (23 Jun 2009)

www.audible.co.uk 
Great for audiobooks.


----------



## MaryBe (23 Jun 2009)

Loved the speed reading test!!


----------



## DeeFox (23 Jun 2009)

www.politics.ie - I only discovered this one yesterday.  Someone mentioned it in a different thread.  Interesing discussions about current issues,etc.


----------



## demoivre (23 Jun 2009)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie
http://www.boilerjuice.ie/
http://www.techsupportalert.com/
http://maps.google.com/
http://www.uchoose.ie/


----------



## hizzy (23 Jun 2009)

just came across this one this morning

[broken link removed]


----------



## coleen (23 Jun 2009)

lots of interesting stuff there thanks


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

A bit more specific obviously, and already popular, but for those who don't know it: www.honestjohn.co.uk is excellent for detailed reviews of cars and exhaustive lists of what's good/bad and what to watch out for under the 'car by car breakdown' section.


----------



## pinkyBear (23 Jun 2009)

Hi demoivre Slightly off topic..have you used http://www.boilerjuice.ie/ I was going to but I was worried as there was no contact number and when I contacted an oil company they quoted. the company had heard of boilerjuice but did not recomend using them?


----------



## demoivre (23 Jun 2009)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi demoivre Slightly off topic..have you used http://www.boilerjuice.ie/ I was going to but I was worried as there was no contact number and when I contacted an oil company they quoted. the company had heard of boilerjuice but did not recomend using them?



I have only used them for quotes  but as I understand it you pay the oil company whose price they quote  and not Boiler juice themselves so if this was definitely the case I would use them.


----------



## olddog (23 Jun 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Something that I cobbled together since joining AAM:



..........................
www.meteor-online.com/ = Wholesale electrical equipment in Northern Ireland
.........................


Sue Ellen, sorry to say Meteor are no more


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Jun 2009)

They've just changed their name, surely? www.meteorelectrical.com


----------



## gezza1 (23 Jun 2009)

[broken link removed]
yes they are gone.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Jun 2009)

Whoops.


----------



## Hillsalt (23 Jun 2009)

www.bing.com new search engine to rival Google

www.foot.ie League of Ireland  soccer discussion site

www.bestofyoutube.com Best of YouTube videos


----------



## PMU (23 Jun 2009)

Financial sites:
http://www.mebanefaber.com/
http://indexinvestor.com/


Photographs:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/
[broken link removed]

Education:
http://academicearth.org/
http://oyc.yale.edu/


----------



## Mommah (23 Jun 2009)

www.flylady.net

How to be a better homemaker...housekeeper...tidier...more organised.


----------



## birdy (23 Jun 2009)

www.beaut.ie for the those interested in all things about makeup and grooming


----------



## gearoid (23 Jun 2009)

www.gutenberg.org - Free ebooks mostly classic literature


----------



## Odea (26 Jun 2009)

www.acme.ie  Jobs.


----------



## anseo (26 Jun 2009)

All the main stories on Reddit / Digg ect:

http://popurls.com/


Landlords discussion

http://www.irishlandlord.com/forum/index.php


Number of gaffs for sale and rent

http://daftwatch.thepropertypin.com/


Blogs

http://dublintaxi.blogspot.com/
http://irishtaxi.org/
[broken link removed]
http://www.valueireland.com/

Food
http://www.danispies.com/
http://simplyrecipes.com/
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/
http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/


----------



## dohouch (26 Jun 2009)

www.mrqe.com = Movie Review Query Engine. Links to all movie reviews on the net for any film.  I generally start with "View London"


----------



## Mauri (26 Jun 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## ninsaga (26 Jun 2009)

http://wood-pellet-ireland.blogspot.com/


----------



## bankrupt (28 Jun 2009)

www.digg.com - news etc.
boingboing.net - A directory of wonderful things.
www.thepropertypin.com - property, property, property
www.fool.com/www.fool.co.uk - shares
www.archiseek.com - architecture in Ireland


----------



## ajapale (28 Jun 2009)

StumbleUpon: Personalized Recommendations to Help You Discover the Best of the Web

Stumbleupon is a marvelous resource. You can recommend sites and see sites recommended by others. And all with only one click if you use the stumbleupon tool bar.


----------



## olddog (29 Jun 2009)

Not one that I would visit every day

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?act=idx

With background from Jay Raynors 'The man who ate the world' egullet can be a hoot


----------



## Mpsox (29 Jun 2009)

http://www.peoplesrepublicofcork.com/  All things Cork related, sure what more would you want girl?

 Brilliant radio station for grown up music, broadcasting from San Francisco

http://www.ted.com for new ideas and inspiration


----------



## dermo (29 Jun 2009)

www.alpharooms.com     gr8 for hotels 
www.booking.com

www.gumtree.com      buying/selling/jobs/holidays


----------



## coleen (30 Jun 2009)

www.howdidido.com It is a web site with the results of all competitions from particpiting golf clubs and it does have lots of irish clubs in it.


----------



## Joanne1 (2 Jul 2009)

www.revenue.ie for information, forms, contact information etc

http://www.entemp.ie Department of Enterprise, Trade and Employment website information about redundancy payments, redundancy calculator etc

for jobs

http://www.thejob.ie/

http://myjob.ie

http://www.loadzajobs.ie



http://recruitireland.com


----------



## annR (2 Jul 2009)

www.finfacts.ie
[broken link removed]

For daily news fix


----------



## WaterWater (2 Jul 2009)

Good map showing locations of hotels and current room prices alongside.


----------



## Locke (12 Aug 2009)

www.hoganstand.com

[broken link removed]

I'll give you three gueses where I'm from and what's my fave sport!


----------



## Jay1981 (16 Aug 2010)

Great sites here, keep them coming


----------



## dewdrop (18 Aug 2010)

I am useless re computers! Is it possible to list in one posting all the sites mentioned say in alphabetical order ? This would be very useful.


----------



## silverwake (18 Aug 2010)

dewdrop, I don't have much time at the moment to do that for you  but I'll tell you how to do it: just open an excel file, and put one address per line, then select the whole column where you typed the URLs, and go to the menu "data" > sort.


----------



## Gulliver (18 Aug 2010)

For classified information on a humungous range of topics
http://www.thebigproject.co.uk/

For a thinking persons magazine - Arts & Letters Daily - a selection of articles from worldwide sources 
http://www.aldaily.com/


----------



## Caveat (18 Aug 2010)

...and don't forget 100-downloads for loads and loads of *free* stuff - games, programmes, audio software, AV...you name it.

Well worth a visit or 23.


----------



## VOR (18 Aug 2010)

Many of the ones I use regularly are covered but here's a few that I don't think were mentioned:
News:
www.breakingnews.ie

Business
www.insolvencyjournal.ie
[broken link removed]

US politics (Very left leaning)
www.counterpunch.org
www.salon.com

US Politics (Right Leaning)
www.redstate.com

Football

www.guardian.co.uk/football

Entertainment
www.theonion.com

Property
[broken link removed]

Hotels:
www.octopustravel.com

Irish Economy Blog:
www.turbulenceahead.com


----------



## Cooloco (31 Aug 2010)

*Websites that i find good*

I find that i use these sites a good bit and find them very useful!
(_gimmedat.ie_) good directory site for Ireland.
(freetocompare.ie) great price comparison site for Ireland.
100-downloads.com  great site.
(agame.com) good site for old games.
donedeal.ie great site for selling stuff
rottentomatoes.com Excellent site for movie buffs
carzone.ie cars
daft.ie property
popurls.com Excellent site,plenty to read!
ted.com Different!
(Sorry not links as need to have 15 posts first!!


----------



## demoivre (31 Aug 2010)

Contact lens wearers might find the following sites useful:

daysoft.

[broken link removed].

[broken link removed].

yourlenses.

.

My personal experience is that no one website is the cheapest for all lenses, in fact far from it! The advantages of the above websites are that they  are EU based, don't require a copy of your prescription and I've bought from them all at various times !


----------

